#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 貓狗表情

## 沃飛爾

*貓狗表情*

*頭上有種奇怪的觸感？？*


*我不爽了歐～* 


*禮喜勒胯三小.....朋友*


*沒有！...俺不是在看你*
 

*真的！嗚嗚嗚～*


...................................
*真是哀怨阿！*


*也很怨阿*


*想吃了！*


*怎樣？沒見過死魚眼阿*


*一個字....爽！*


*暴牙三兄弟*


*咬死你*


*蘇胡啦！*




....................................
*看不到～*


*嘿嘿嘿～*


*驚到！*


*假熊貓*


*為啥沒客人？*

----------


## 阿翔

有幾張之前也有看過XD
那個「熊貓」的好像害主人被拉走了幾次，
以為他主人在私養熊貓呢~XDD
貓狗的表情都很豐富哦，誰說只有人類有表情~

----------


## wingwolf

從第一張開始就很贊啦XD

那些表情實在是太逗了
那幾張哈士奇的表情都挺經典


這只貓好像有一個搞笑PS圖係列

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

這個``太搞笑了..
被剃毛的小貓``好可憐啊
下面那張也很逗
哈哈   表情真豐富
我也想養寵物了~

----------


## 沃飛爾

*又找到一些*

*頹廢中...*XD


*影分身*？？

其實是貓遁.....藏在貓裡XD

*當阿飄？？*


*練功夫*


*抓到老鼠了*


*來摸摸*




*這就是人篸*...XD


*嗯嗯！胯下涼涼的....XD*


*不雅觀*



*強姦犯的眼神*？？



*再跑阿！*


.....................................................
*睡覺係*

*幸福*

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

後面發的圖~好多好可愛的動作表情

真多kuso的樣子~看了笑場ing...
全都好可愛~不過還是有些比較看了傻眼...

----------


## 寒楓獵犬

呵呵～
有好多經典的照片喔～
看了都好像笑喔～
那些貓真可愛   ＝ˇ＝

----------


## Melody

噗 爲什麼那張暴牙三兄弟瞬間讓我想到高飛?XDD

那張看店的狗不管看幾次都覺得很可愛
其實是店舖老奶奶偷懶跑去休息了(?)

貓全身的毛都被剃掉了只留下頭毛當然會覺得無奈XD

----------


## 天

每隻動物的動作表情都好kuso
被剃毛的貓表情一臉呆滯~真可憐

----------


## 許狼中將

哇～這些圖都好可愛噢！當然啦有些是有趣…
那些哈士奇的表情動作都好好笑噢，尤其是那一個嘿嘿嘿的那一個，似乎要去作姦犯科似的！

店員的那一張中將覺得最棒了，如果真有那樣的店員中將一定會去光顧～～

----------


## 雷宇

第三張，和假熊貓超搞笑。
貓兒們都很可愛，都想養一只了，可惜沒條件= =

----------

